# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  DT-820 Ανιχνευτές Κίνησης διπλής τεχνολογίας (PIR+MW) +βάση στήριξης (μεταχειρισμενα)

## swatsquadgr

_ΠΩΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΩΣ ΣΕΤ 4 ΤΕΜΑΧΙΑ 
τιμη 50 ευρω (Αθηνα)
_ 

       Ανιχνευτής Κίνησης *διπλής τεχνολογίας* υπερύθρων και μικροκυμάτων (*PIR + MW*) με βάση στήριξης. Διαθέτει ψηφιακό επεξεργαστή και παρέχει κάλυψη έως *12 μέτρα* *με άνοιγμα 90 μοιρών*. 
*Διαθέτει 3 ενδεικτικά LED:* 
 
 Κόκκινο (Συναγερμός) Πράσινο (Ανίχνευση PIR Υπερύθρων) Κίτρινο (Ανίχνευση MW Μικροκυμάτων) 
     Παρέχει  αντιστάθμιση θερμοκρασίας,  και δυνατότητα ρύθμισης της ακτίνας δράσης  του μικροκυματικού ανιχνευτή (4-12 μέτρα). Επίσης, σας δίνει την  δυνατότητα να επιλέξετε μέσω Jumper (βραχυκυκλωτήρα) μεταξύ δύο τρόπων  λειτουργίας:      
 *Λειτουργία AND*:  Σήμα συναγερμού όταν και οι 2 αισθητήρες δώσουν ανιχνεύσουν κίνηση *Λειτουργία BLIND*: Όπως και στην λειτουργία AND, ή μετά από 6 διαδοχικές ανιχνεύσεις του μικροκυμματικού ανιχνευτή 
*Περιλαμβάνεται βάση στήριξης κατάλληλη για τοίχο ή οροφή*.  
*Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά:* 

 Τροφοδοσία: 12 V DC ±30% Μέγιστη Κατανάλωση ρεύματος: 40mA Κατανάλωση ρεύματος σε Stand-By: 20mA Εμβέλεια 12 μέτρα Γωνία Κάλυψης: 90ΒΊ Περίοδος Συναγερμού: 3 sec Αμφίδρομη αντιστάθμιση θερμοκρασίας Ρύθμιση Ακτίνας μικρο-κυματικού ανιχνευτή: 4-12 μέτρα Ενδεικτικά LED: 
 Κόκκινο (Συναγερμός) Πράσινο (Ανίχνευση PIR Υπερύθρων) Κίτρινο (Ανίχνευση MW Μικροκυμάτων)  Προστασία RFI: 0.1 β 500MHz /  3 V/m Relay: 100mA / 24V Tamper: 100mA / 30V (Στο κάλυμμα του ανιχνευτή)  Θερμοκρασία Λειτουργίας: +5ΒΊC ως +55ΒΊC

----------

